# Quelltext einer *.exe sehen



## oKba (1. Juni 2004)

Hi,
gibt es eine öglichkeit den Quelltext einer *.exe datei zu sehen?


----------



## Dudadida (1. Juni 2004)

Meinst du mit Quelltext den direkten Dateiinhalt (also den Binärcode)? Oder den für Menschen verständlichen Quellcode? Letzteren kriegst du nur in Assemblerform, dafür gibt's Disassemblerprogramme (bspw. w32dasm).


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. Juni 2004)

Nein, gibt es nicht. Nur Disassemblieren ist machbar, aber unter Umständen nicht empfehlenswert und meistens illegal.


----------



## oKba (1. Juni 2004)

Ich meine den für Menschen leslichen code


----------



## Kachelator (1. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von oKba _
> *Hi,
> gibt es eine öglichkeit den Quelltext einer *.exe datei zu sehen? *


Klar, ich öffne in Visual Studio den entsprechenden Workspace und _presto!_  da ist der Code und ich kann ihn sogar ändern! Leider klappt das nur mit  meinen eigenen Programmen.


----------



## Dudadida (1. Juni 2004)

Na dann lad dir einen Disassembler runter, aber erwarte nicht zu viel, weil man da ganz schön analysieren und auch einiges von Assembler verstehen muss.


----------



## Roaster (1. Juni 2004)

Vielleicht hilft ja das:
http://www.pscode.com/vb/scripts/ShowCode.asp?txtCodeId=6288&lngWId=3 

Gruß
Martin


----------

